# What's the best Method /Technique to Catch Barracuda ?



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anybody target Barracuda, and if so what's the bestterminal tackle set up,bait /artificials, and presentation ?

Mucho thanksfor your time and advice ! :bowdown

Good Fishin' !!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Live baits near wrecks and rigs - like king fishing except a little closer to the structure- look for clear water andbig structures - the bigO would be agood place to start looking if the water is bluish

Last year when the nice water moved in they were a nuisance around some wrecks - eating every hardtail and ribbon fish I put over- and AJ baits - and they would often take chunks out of any smaller king- bo-bo, or AJ on the way up

For artificals the must fun is a surgical tube lure (green is my favorite but orange & blank work also) - Throw beyond the cuda and rip it as fast as you can. If a cuda wants it - you can not take it away - The strike will hard and often they will put on a nice aerial show.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Just hook a red snapper and keep him in the water next to the boat for a few seconds at the cheveron or tenneco platforms. Just keep an eye on them when they hit because they get airborn. Had one about 30 lbs sky and land on my backgreen as hell.


----------



## andrew whitman (Apr 14, 2009)

just tie on your favorite and most expensive topwater lure and they will find it. never fails...


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Tube lures pulled fast!


----------

